# problem with URLMON.DLL



## CricketNY (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi,
I'm running windows ME and I use IE for my browser, My home page is MSN. When I go to MSN broadband highlights and try to listen to a video clip a get a screen that says...Explorer has caused error in URLMON.DLL. Explorer will now close.
I then lose half my icons on my tool bar. I have tried rebooting but the same thing will happen again.
Was wondering if anyone would know how i could fix this problem?
Thanks so much for any help,
Cricket


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Quit all programs that are running.
Click Start, and then click Run.
Type regsvr32 urlmon.dll, and then click OK.
When you receive the "DllRegisterServer in urlmon.dll succeeded" message, click OK.


----------



## CricketNY (Feb 26, 2004)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! you have made me day!
I wish I could fix everything that fast on my computer.
Have one question...When I get another error messages like that, can they be fixed the sameway, by typing in regsvr32 and then whatever DLL is messed up?
Thanks againg for your help,
Cricket


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not always. Some dll's are not self-registering.

But it never hurts to try!

One piece of advice: it is generally a good idea to UNregister the dll before re-registering it. Occasionally, it gets mis-registered and removing the old registration is a good idea.

So, for example, for urlmon.dll:
Unregister--> regsvr32 /u urlmon.dll
Then, register--> regsvr32 urlmon.dll


----------

